# European License Plates



## daron001 (May 12, 2010)

To everyone that is taking advantage of the ED program and is interested in retaining their European License Plates once they return to the U.S., I picked up my 135 from my dealer in SoCal earlier today and my plates were waiting for me in the the trunk.

Although there are new rules that prohibit you from removing the plates when you drop your car off in Europe, there is a simple solution to retaining the plates. Just print out the attached document (which I found on this forum a few months ago) and leave one copy on the front seat and one copy in the trunk. A few months later when your car is delivered, you should have both the front and rear plates waiting for you in your trunk.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I would hope my front plate is still attached. My last cars I took the front plate and the rear was always still attached when I got it back.


----------



## daron001 (May 12, 2010)

When I picked up my 135 today, the BMW vehicle processing center near Port Hueneme had replaced my front and rear bumpers where the euro plates had been attached with new bumpers. This eliminated the drill holes that had been made to accommodate the euro plates. Of course, if I get a fix it ticket in CA, I will have to drill holes in the front bumper for the U.S. plates.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

daron001 said:


> When I picked up my 135 today, the BMW vehicle processing center near Port Hueneme had replaced my front and rear bumpers where the euro plates had been attached with new bumpers. This eliminated the drill holes that had been made to accommodate the euro plates. Of course, if I get a fix it ticket in CA, I will have to drill holes in the front bumper for the U.S. plates.


Huh? The front plate is attached to the front bumper with double sided tapes and the rear one to the back of the trunk. I don't think the VPC/VDC replaces anyone's bumper.

In the early days, when the front mounting bracket was different between the US and Europe, they replaced the plastic trim (e.g. e39).


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

+1
BMW is not replacing thousands of bumpers a year because they have holes in them lol (which they don't)


----------



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

I just picked up my Z4 from the dealer. I had the printed the paper requesting to keep the plates and placed copies in the car and in the trunk. When I picked up the car, the euro plate was still on the front but the rear plate was missing. I had recieved the plate frames at the Welt and was planning on hanging the plate on the wall. Oh well, at least I still have the front plate.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

There is always a chance to get cheap copies while over in Munich. Go to the license plate registration office in Munich. Outside the main building are a number of small KFZ shops that sell plates. Walk on in and get a couple duplicates made. They cost 15 Euro each and will be almost identical to your ED plate. They will have the same red export sidebar (or blue if you so choose), letters, spacing, ect... The only difference is the plate will be missing the small round validation sticker.

When you go into one of these shops, you can have any number of variations made. You can create a duplicate of your export plate or just about anything else - IE - you name, car, ect..

Kfz-Zulassung = Motor Vehicle Department. Look for small nearby shops that advertise "Kfz-Kennzeichen". I used a business called Goßler & Riedl on Ludwighafenerstr. 1

http://www.muenchen.de/Rathaus/kvr/strverkehr/kfzzul/38505/index.html


----------



## daron001 (May 12, 2010)

Arizona Z4 said:


> I just picked up my Z4 from the dealer. I had the printed the paper requesting to keep the plates and placed copies in the car and in the trunk. When I picked up the car, the euro plate was still on the front but the rear plate was missing. I had recieved the plate frames at the Welt and was planning on hanging the plate on the wall. Oh well, at least I still have the front plate.


Interesting....I didn't get the plate frames, but I did get the front/rear plates bundled together in the trunk.


----------



## grumbach (Aug 13, 2009)

When I picked up our Sportwagon the front plate was laying in the back, the German license plate was still attached to the rear (on the door) and the license holder for the front California plate was loose in the back, not on the front bumper. The rear plate, by the way was screwed on in Germany, not attached with tape. The front was taped on and you can still see remnants of the tape on the plate. The front bumper is completely clean. I did print out the notice asking to keep the plates and the windshield stickers on the car. All the vignettes and Munich permit attached to the windshield were removed.


----------



## gongalongas (Sep 4, 2010)

When I dropped mine off at HARMS in Munich they just asked me whether or not I wanted the plates and I said "yes." I guess I'll see if they're in/on the car when it gets here, but they told me we didn't need to do anything special to keep the plates, just ask.


----------



## Arizona Z4 (May 18, 2010)

grumbach said:


> When I picked up our Sportwagon the front plate was laying in the back, the German license plate was still attached to the rear (on the door) and the license holder for the front California plate was loose in the back, not on the front bumper. The rear plate, by the way was screwed on in Germany, not attached with tape. The front was taped on and you can still see remnants of the tape on the plate. The front bumper is completely clean. I did print out the notice asking to keep the plates and the windshield stickers on the car. All the vignettes and Munich permit attached to the windshield were removed.


I forgot to ask to keep the vignettes but I was pleasantly surprised to find them still on the car.


----------



## sliu33 (Apr 19, 2010)

I finally got my car yesterday back from ED. All the plates and vignettes still on the car. Quick question, I know the front plates have tape on the back, is it easy to remove off the car?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

sliu33 said:


> Quick question, I know the front plates have tape on the back, is it easy to remove off the car?


No


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

sliu33 said:


> I finally got my car yesterday back from ED. All the plates and vignettes still on the car. Quick question, I know the front plates have tape on the back, *is it easy to remove off the car*?


Easy? No. Possible? Yes. I used a combination of a single-edged razor blade and 3M Adhesive Remover. Go slow, and it should come off quite clean.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

I posted the process of removing my front plate in the attached link (post #10). Not to hard... just take your time.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=490685&highlight=


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

gongalongas said:


> When I dropped mine off at HARMS in Munich they just asked me whether or not I wanted the plates and I said "yes." I guess I'll see if they're in/on the car when it gets here, but they told me we didn't need to do anything special to keep the plates, just ask.


Ditto for me. He placed a document also in the windshield indicating to keep all the plates/vignettes on the car. Picked up the car in Spartanburg and the front plate was still on (still on today) and the rear plate was in the trunk.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Why not just simply throw them away? They're nothing but expired tourist plates.


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

Robert A said:


> Why not just simply throw them away? They're nothing but expired tourist plates.


Because they are mementos of a great experience, and if you decide to keep the front plate on, the plate will tell those in the know that you are an EDer. It is a fine club to be in, don't you think? Come on, show a little enthusiasm!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Personally, I think it's tacky to keep those plates on your car once your US plates arrive. 

If you need a memento of your trip -- well -- you have the actual car anyway.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Kept the green sticker in the windshield as my reminder - that way I don't have to spoil the front of the car with the plate (as cool as the european plates are). :thumbup:


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

Just got my PCD ED two weeks ago. Front plate was left on and rear was in trunk.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

If you drop off at the airport in Munich, at least, they put this form in the paperwork already. So nothing extra is required. But you say Italy, so I have no idea how it works at the other locations.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Thor2j said:


> Just got my PCD ED two weeks ago. Front plate was left on and rear was in trunk.


I did PCD last December. Same. I asked them, and they took it off for me.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, my front plate was still attached for my PCD redelivery. If doing a PCD you might want to ask when you arrive in the AM if they will remove the front plate -- if you want it off. That will prevent you from waiting around in the afternoon as they take it to the back to remove.


----------

